# Unknown Colnago colour scheme



## Nason (Sep 29, 2015)

Hello all:

Anyone knows the colour scheme of the frame in the uploaded photo? Theoretically, this is a 2008 Extreme Power, but I didn't find the scheme in the 2008 catalog. Also, the top tube shows a "Performance" sticker which I can't see in the catalog and I've never seen

EDIT: Apparently, the model is a "Colnago Extreme Power Performance", and one frame was put in ebay (but not sold) a year ago: http://www.ebay.com/itm/rare-colnag...ameset-colnago-headset-seatpost-/141263447134 The photos show also the serial number, but googling "Colnago Extreme Power Performance" does not produce results apart from the ebay auction. This very strange. Any other information?


----------



## harmitc (Apr 18, 2015)

Probably a Codagex custom painted frame?


----------



## Nason (Sep 29, 2015)

Thank you for your answer

Codagex? What is it?


----------



## harmitc (Apr 18, 2015)

Benelux dealer for Colnago, but they also do/did paint frames for the factory. If it's a Maestro frame good chance it was painted by them. Have you asked the seller where he bought the frame? Get the serial number, email Colnago and they will tell you if it was supplied to Codagex? I believe they also offered custom paint.


----------

